# Scooter boats



## KB (Sep 12, 2007)

Looking at getting a Scooter type boat next year. Probably in the 14'-17' range.
Just wondering who all makes these? 
I'm aware of the Majek 16' Tx Skiff & the Shoalwater 16' Flats boat but want to know what others are out there and your opinions of them.
I plan on going to the boat show to check them out too.
Thanks for any info.


----------



## weakendwarrior (Dec 15, 2005)

Shoalwater also makes a 14 Cat!! Nice boat but you dont have to wait till the boat show I've got two if you would like to see them!!!


----------



## KB (Sep 12, 2007)

I'll come talk to ya at the Boat Show Ralph.
You hooked my buddy Patrick up w/a good deal on his Cat 21 last year.


----------



## Specsniper (Jul 26, 2004)

I think these are nice!

http://www.flatlanderboats.com/chiquita.htm


----------



## talkshow (Aug 11, 2006)

JH scooter


----------



## angler_25 (Oct 30, 2007)

I would recommend a 16' Trans baby cat. I rode in one last summer. Very stable for a scooter boat. Water doesnt come over the side when fishing on the edge of the boat like some scooters do and they take waves pretty well for the length.


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

I had a Mowdy s10 for a while. It was a ton of fun, cheap to run, and handled rough water very good for a little bitty boat. I think Mowdy is building a bigger scooter now.


The s10 was a 2 man boat at max, and got no where fast. It would run in a puddle, though. I stuck it once, and the water didn't get up to my ankles. If it could handle a bigger motor, it prob would run and get up shallower......no reason to, though.


----------



## FISHGUTS (Jun 5, 2007)

Call Capt.BigDog,that new shaolwater cat 14.5 is very nice and with the new colors the are sharp looking!


----------



## DFoley (Sep 11, 2007)

I love the shoalwater scooters (I might be biased  I have a 16 foot scotter as a personal boat with a 50 E-tec, CMC manual lift plate and 3 blade 17 pitch Viper prop.

I get 34 MPH on Gps, there is a new 4 blade prop out we have been putting on all the shoalwater scooters called the Rogue, I cant wait to try it out on my boat.


----------



## OutdoorsBlogger (May 8, 2008)

Any idea how much these draft? Looks pretty darn shallow.


----------



## Bigdsduty (Jul 9, 2008)

*Baby Cat baby!*

Tran Baby Cat all the way. I know a guy who regularly takes one *offshore *and it does fine. Runs very shallow, very dry, takes the chop very well and turns like a jet ski. Plus you get Donny and Frank Tran's great customer service.


----------



## JLKing (Jul 17, 2008)

Shallow Sport makes a 15' scooter worth checking out.


----------



## kcliff (Dec 18, 2004)

Baby Cat is the best option. others will argue because they are selling/affiliated or never been on a baby cat. Donnie has really gone all out on these little boats, and if i could afford it and didnt have an 18' Tran Cat to use when I wanted I would have bought a baby cat a long time ago. The 15' shallow sport is no match for the baby cat when you compare price and what you get- i had a 15' copy SS and it was an awesome boat which i am sure the shallow sport is, BUT the Shallow Sport is $25,000 for a basic model wih a 90hp- you can get an almost fully rigged baby cat for that price- trolling motor-power pole-90hp motor-aluminum trailer-leaning post-casting platform and extras- plus great craftsmanship- shallow sports are great boats but the price of the 15' is ridiculous


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

kcliff said:


> Baby Cat is the best option. others will argue because they are selling/affiliated or never been on a baby cat. Donnie has really gone all out on these little boats, and if i could afford it and didnt have an 18' Tran Cat to use when I wanted I would have bought a baby cat a long time ago. The 15' shallow sport is no match for the baby cat when you compare price and what you get- i had a 15' copy SS and it was an awesome boat which i am sure the shallow sport is, BUT the Shallow Sport is $25,000 for a basic model wih a 90hp- you can get an almost fully rigged baby cat for that price- trolling motor-power pole-90hp motor-aluminum trailer-leaning post-casting platform and extras- plus great craftsmanship- shallow sports are great boats but the price of the 15' is ridiculous


I have fished on Kcliff's scooter and he has been on my Majek 15' scooter. Both had tunnels. 
What I did notice with the smaller scooters with full tunnels, they don't slide when turning. The 14.5 Shoalwater I saw last weekend turned like it was on rails. 
I would rather have a full tunnel like the Shoalwater or Tran.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

17 foot Flatscat shallow, smooth, and dry.


----------



## JLKing (Jul 17, 2008)

kcliff said:


> Baby Cat is the best option. others will argue because they are selling/affiliated or never been on a baby cat. Donnie has really gone all out on these little boats, and if i could afford it and didnt have an 18' Tran Cat to use when I wanted I would have bought a baby cat a long time ago. The 15' shallow sport is no match for the baby cat when you compare price and what you get- i had a 15' copy SS and it was an awesome boat which i am sure the shallow sport is, BUT the Shallow Sport is $25,000 for a basic model wih a 90hp- you can get an almost fully rigged baby cat for that price- trolling motor-power pole-90hp motor-aluminum trailer-leaning post-casting platform and extras- plus great craftsmanship- shallow sports are great boats but the price of the 15' is ridiculous


The upfront price on the SS is high, but the resale value blows em' out of the water.....


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

JLKing said:


> The upfront price on the SS is high, but the resale value blows em' out of the water.....


Maybe, but SS are some VERY rough riding boats. IMO


----------



## kcliff (Dec 18, 2004)

JL you have an excellent point- but i think the resale may not be as good on the 15'. i mean you would really have to use the SOB to get a respectable return- couldnt agree more with the 18-21ft shallow sport but the resale of a $25000 15' scooter is going to take a huge hit compared to other scooters


----------



## rodriga (May 11, 2009)

DFoley said:


> I love the shoalwater scooters (I might be biased  I have a 16 foot scotter as a personal boat with a 50 E-tec, CMC manual lift plate and 3 blade 17 pitch Viper prop.
> 
> I get 34 MPH on Gps, there is a new 4 blade prop out we have been putting on all the shoalwater scooters called the Rogue, I cant wait to try it out on my boat.


Hello. I have bought and am picking up a 16 ft Shoalwater Scooter. Havent had it in water but I would like your experience on if the boat slides on sharp turns. How does it handle rough water? The boat looks awesome and I am looking forward to testing it out. Thanks, Al.


----------



## rodriga (May 11, 2009)

According to Shoalwater the 16ft scooter drafts at 5'' and weighs in at 500lb for the dry hull only. Maximum hp rating is 60hp. Maximum weight is 1,000lbs for all equipment and people combined. Rated for 4 people or 600lbs. 
Additionally it has 3 ribs on the bottom of hull from front to back to help with beaching the boat. It has a tunnel hull. I am wondering if the 3 ribs will also assist in the tracking of the boat while on turns as most flat bottoms boats will spin-out on heavy turns.


----------



## bb1234 (Dec 24, 2007)

I have to compliment my baby cat after going into some water i was unfamiliar with, so i stayed deep and in the rough stuff, I was simply amazed how well it rode the nasty chop. I have had a 15 shallow sport, and it was an awesome boat, but was rough and wet, but I had alot of confidence in its shallow running, i got in and out of spots i never thought I could, lots of storage also. I haven't tested the shallow capability of the baby cat yet, but ran easily over a spoil about 6inch depth.


----------



## DargelJohn (May 26, 2004)

rodriga said:


> According to Shoalwater the 16ft scooter drafts at 5'' and weighs in at 500lb for the dry hull only. Maximum hp rating is 60hp. Maximum weight is 1,000lbs for all equipment and people combined. Rated for 4 people or 600lbs.
> Additionally it has 3 ribs on the bottom of hull from front to back to help with beaching the boat. It has a tunnel hull. I am wondering if the 3 ribs will also assist in the tracking of the boat while on turns as most flat bottoms boats will spin-out on heavy turns.


Any kind of longitudinal ribbibng or runners on the hull bottom should help with tracking and spin outs. I have four runners on the bottom of my scooter, and it tracks very nicely in a cross wind, high speed turns are very controlled. DJ


----------



## Coastline Marine (Jan 27, 2008)

I am not going to comment but would just say to ride in each one before deciding....here are some pics of a customers 15' Shallowsport


----------



## PTPTBAYRAT (Apr 19, 2006)

*Chiquita*

7' wide across the top, 14'6" long, plenty of room. Very dry as long as you maintain a proper speed per the wave size. 12 gallon fuel tank will get you a good days fishing at around 30 mph by gps. You dont have to know the water because if its deep enought to make a wave its deep enough to cross.

http://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i288/ptptbayrat/Seadrift6-14-09041.jpg


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

shallow sport Will give you the smoothest ride as well


----------



## TroutDoc7 (May 16, 2005)

Think MITZI. Does everything a scooter boat does and more!!!


----------



## Naterator (Dec 2, 2004)

*Baby Cat*

You may be starting to see a trend here - I can't recommend the Baby Cat strongly enough...most of the other brands on here are also good boats, but they won't touch the Baby Cat when it comes to ride quality in the rough stuff. I have been on most of them, and yes, I own a Baby Cat. some have slightly more storage, some may turn a hair sharper...they will all run super shallow....but none of them will take the rough stuff like the baby cat or even come close. And to me at least, when you are talking scooters that will all jump shallow and all run in 3-5 inches of water, that is the #1 most important factor. Not to mention that Tran provides as solidly built boat as any maker out there, and better customer service than any of my friends have gotten from the others...in some cases, MUCH better service than some of the majors also listed on this thread.


----------



## kcliff (Dec 18, 2004)

I have passed on several great deals waiting on a baby cat- awesome boats. I am getting mine the 22 aug hopefully!!! They run shallower than anyone in their right mind would want to. They are solid affordable and backed by a great company


----------



## bb1234 (Dec 24, 2007)

Glad to hear about the shallow capabilities of the babycat, that's the one area I haven't had a chance to challenge her at.


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Ok, so of all these deals everyone passed on.. Where are they.. I need a scooter for our place in seadrift!!!!!!!!!

Send all deals my way please


----------



## robul (Apr 26, 2007)

Im sure there are better boats out there but I think my dargel is perfect for the water I fish in the laguna madre..


----------



## FishmanSA (Jun 19, 2009)

I'm pretty new to scooter boats myself but I wanted something below $10,000....most are pretty pricey but there are some deals out there to be had...I went with the dargel 136 sport and I'm really enjoying it and it runs crazy skinny...it can be alittle wet but not too bad at all...it's all in how you drive it...although I wouldn't have minded getting a shallow sport 15ft...I quickly found out that there are alot of great models out there...i'm really happy getting something i could afford at the end of the day....


----------



## robul (Apr 26, 2007)

FishmanSA said:


> I'm pretty new to scooter boats myself but I wanted something below $10,000....most are pretty pricey but there are some deals out there to be had...I went with the dargel 136 sport and I'm really enjoying it and it runs crazy skinny...it can be alittle wet but not too bad at all...it's all in how you drive it...although I wouldn't have minded getting a shallow sport 15ft...I quickly found out that there are alot of great models out there...i'm really happy getting something i could afford at the end of the day....


Sweet scooter!! And don't let any of these guys that paid 3x that amount for there scooter try to tell you there boat will run skinnier!! because it wont!! They may not get you as wet but man the dargel will run in NADA!!

heres a bigger pic of mine.. its 23 years old.


----------



## Naterator (Dec 2, 2004)

do you ever run out of PM? I think I have seen you or one just like yours...



robul said:


> Sweet scooter!! And don't let any of these guys that paid 3x that amount for there scooter try to tell you there boat will run skinnier!! because it wont!! They may not get you as wet but man the dargel will run in NADA!!
> 
> heres a bigger pic of mine.. its 23 years old.


----------



## robul (Apr 26, 2007)

Naterator said:


> do you ever run out of PM? I think I have seen you or one just like yours...


no sir.. Pulled it back from donna tx last month but only run out in the laguna madre.


----------



## kemahguy (Jun 7, 2005)

Hey fishmanSA, did you buy your boat new? If you don't mind I'd like find out how much you paid for it.......just a ballpark figure. I'm wanting something like what you have, I think I'll pull the trigger sometime soon. What size motor do you have?


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

It seems everyone has their own beliefs as to the best scooter. I would suggest taking a test drive in each boat before you pull the trigger as others have said. 

Here are a few pics of my Shoalwater 14.5 cat. It's a great all around scooter/cat in my opinion. Let me know if there are any specific questions I can answer.


----------



## tcjay2 (Jul 24, 2008)

Here's another design. !5' John SPort w/115 ETEC. Scary skinny.


----------



## Big Mike M (May 29, 2007)

A good friend of mine has a scooterboat for sale in the classifieds. Its under 17'6" scooterboat by captaincoach. I have fished in this boat several times and it runs the flats great. Check it out.


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

If you can find one, a S-10 Mowdy scooter... still learning the limits of mine, finally got it stuck tho... after sliding over 2 sandbars out of the water i came to a stop about 30 yds later in 2 inches of water... 

I have the boat currently flipped over, so i can repaint it. Then im gutting all of the wood out of it to go composite. im hoping to get a 350lb hull with a draft around 3-3.5 inches.. The yammy 25 pushes her fine as is but shes heavy and full of water


----------



## kemahguy (Jun 7, 2005)

That's one fine boat! That john sport is what I envision myself having, at least something along the same lines. The problem is I'd like to keep it under 20k, but this one just looks expensive!


----------



## kcliff (Dec 18, 2004)

115!!?!?!? on a 15 Johnsport- YOUR NUTS I had a 15 Johnsport with a 70 Suzuki. I really liked it. I consider it a good boat, BUT the Baby Cat is a better ride IMO I wont challenge you to a race with a 115 lol but i would entertain some hole shot challenges. I can brag on the baby cat because i have been on 3 different set ups and they were all great. The only one i was iffy on was one with a raised deck- there is a reason why you dont see many scooters with a raised deck- tippy and takes up a lot of deck space to walk around on- all boats posted are great, but do yourself a favor and try a baby cat in the mix. There is a used one on Transport's website and on this webpage in the boats for sale forum.


----------



## FishmanSA (Jun 19, 2009)

robul said:


> Sweet scooter!! And don't let any of these guys that paid 3x that amount for there scooter try to tell you there boat will run skinnier!! because it wont!! They may not get you as wet but man the dargel will run in NADA!!
> 
> heres a bigger pic of mine.. its 23 years old.


Really nice for being 23 yrs. old!!! Adding platforms to my rig is my next step...maybe during the fall time I can find a company that's running a sale...


----------



## JLKing (Jul 17, 2008)

kcliff said:


> JL you have an excellent point- but i think the resale may not be as good on the 15'. i mean you would really have to use the SOB to get a respectable return- couldnt agree more with the 18-21ft shallow sport but the resale of a $25000 15' scooter is going to take a huge hit compared to other scooters


That's a good point. I didn't realize that the 15's were 25k.

That's only a few grand less than what I paid for a new 18.5 SS scooter with a 115 last year...


----------



## JLKing (Jul 17, 2008)

kenny said:


> Maybe, but SS are some VERY rough riding boats. IMO


Either the 15' has different ride characteristics than the 18.5' and 20', or you've never ridden on a Shallow Sport.

I've never been on a 15', but the others have an excellent ride for extreme shallow water boats.


----------



## JLKing (Jul 17, 2008)

robul said:


> Sweet scooter!! And don't let any of these guys that paid 3x that amount for there scooter try to tell you there boat will run skinnier!! because it wont!! They may not get you as wet but man the dargel will run in NADA!!
> 
> heres a bigger pic of mine.. its 23 years old.


Very cool boat, robul. Looks like they did a nice job on it.


----------



## fire14fishin (Aug 24, 2008)

fishmansa thats a nice looking rig u got, hope u are enjoying it...


----------



## FishmanSA (Jun 19, 2009)

fire14fishin said:


> fishmansa thats a nice looking rig u got, hope u are enjoying it...


Thanks again its been an awesome scooter boat...still trying to burn thru the 12 gallons of gas...it goes along way....like driving a smart car....


----------



## fire14fishin (Aug 24, 2008)

nice to hear that, i will post a pic of my new 21scout i got a week ago, if u come down to cc call me ahead of time, i will get u out to baffin, we have been killing them out there. thanx again randy


----------

